# Data center



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

A job I am just finishing up. I have to be done by February 15. I will post some more pics of the panels and ups systems

Pic 1 is new panel feeds 
Pic 2 is new feed to transfer switch 
Pic 3 is new generator conduits 
Pic 4 is HVAC feeds 
Pic 5 is in the data center after we dropped in the fixtures


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

what kind of a saw cut that cement? a hand held wet saw, or a walk behind?


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

noarcflash said:


> what kind of a saw cut that cement? a hand held wet saw, or a walk behind?


Walk behind. There was about 320 linear feet.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

We just finished and poured concrete today for the generator conduits


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

looks good, where at in PA is this


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> looks good, where at in PA is this


Allentown


----------



## AAE805 (Jun 22, 2011)

A definite work of art...Very nice


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

That is the smallest data center I have ever seen. Or is this a computer room at some facility.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Zog said:


> That is the smallest data center I have ever seen. Or is this a computer room at some facility.


No it's a data center. It's 2600 S.F. This is a small Internet hosting company that was started out of one guys bedroom in 1999 now he owns this building with 75 employees and they host servers for clients all over the world. From small to very large clients. This is data center 7, I just finished data center 6 a little over a year ago and it's full


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Some of the panels and transfer switch. Also the ups tie cabinet, as they add servers we will add 2 more ups systems. They have a N +1 system. Tomorrow I will be setting the 900 KW generator


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

nice..I miss that type of work.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Sparky208 said:


> No it's a data center. It's 2600 S.F. This is a small Internet hosting company that was started out of one guys bedroom in 1999 now he owns this building with 75 employees and they host servers for clients all over the world. From small to very large clients. This is data center 7, I just finished data center 6 a little over a year ago and it's full


Yeah, I was thinking about where the sub-stations were.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

That room looks to be around 1800 square feet. With a capacity of between 70-90 54U cabinets, there doesn't seem to be enough cooling. How hot is it gonna get in there?


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Silly, don't you know with multiple or parallel feeders your supposed to run all the browns in one conduit, oranges in another, yellows in the last.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

di11igaf said:


> Silly, don't you know with multiple or parallel feeders your supposed to run all the browns in one conduit, oranges in another, yellows in the last.


Incorrect.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

noarcflash said:


> Incorrect.


Sarcasm dude.
Plus, how can you say no to free heat these days?


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> That room looks to be around 1800 square feet. With a capacity of between 70-90 54U cabinets, there doesn't seem to be enough cooling. How hot is it gonna get in there?


I was wrong the room is 2900 S.F. of server space. They also do the same with the A/C as the ups systems. The HVAC contractor installed 2 30 ton crac units one is redundant. They know how much cooling they need per server, so as they add severs we will add two more pairs of 30 ton crac units for a total 180 tons of cooling. On two sides of the data center they have equipment galley's, that's where the panels, ups, and HVAC equipment is located.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

How come all the bonding bushings?

Nice looking project. Looks like fun!

Must be service entrance.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> How come all the bonding bushings?
> 
> Nice looking project. Looks like fun!


over 250 volts


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about where the sub-stations were.


Right, I just did some commisioning of 260 15kV VCB's at a data center, a 200,000 sq-ft one but still even a small one should have more power than I see here. Even tiny ones have MV subs.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Set the new generator today and a pic of the medium voltage service I installed last summer


----------

